# Soll ich mir eine Baitcast rolle oder eine stationer rolle Kaufen???



## BaschKiller (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde gerne wissen was zum Spinnfischen besser ist.Und könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben.Und kann man eine Baitcast rolle an jede Rute machen.Vielleicht auch Produkt angeben und Erfahrungen
mit diesen Rollen.Auch ob die Rute egal ist welche man hat für die Rolle.


Freu mich für jede Antwort.:vik:


----------



## Bulldogge08 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Soll ich mir eine Baitcast rolle oder eine stationer rolle Kaufen???*

Für mich ist es einfach nur wichtig das die Rolle folgendes hat:

Gutes Wurmschaftgetriebe
Gute Bremse


Natürlich gehören noch persöhnliche Vorlieben rein,wie mit Geflochtener oder wie ich mit normaler Mono.

LG
Flo#h


----------



## BaschKiller (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Soll ich mir eine Baitcast rolle oder eine stationer rolle Kaufen???*

Aber passt die auch an jede Rute??

Gruß

BaschKiller und guck mal bitte unter nachrichten nach.


----------



## Bulldogge08 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Soll ich mir eine Baitcast rolle oder eine stationer rolle Kaufen???*

schon gemacht.
Eigentlich haben alle Rollen fast den gleichen schaft.
Meiner Meinung passt,aber frag doch lieber mal in deinem Angelladen nach der kann besser dir Erzählen.

LG
Flo#h


----------



## BaschKiller (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Soll ich mir eine Baitcast rolle oder eine stationer rolle Kaufen???*

Ok Danke,noch ne frage neben bei ist es so wichtig SIC Ringe für Geflochteneschnur zu benutzen.



Gruß


BaschKiller


----------



## weserwaller (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Soll ich mir eine Baitcast rolle oder eine stationer rolle Kaufen???*



Bulldogge08 schrieb:


> Gutes Wurmschaftgetriebe
> Gute Bremse
> Natürlich gehören noch persöhnliche Vorlieben rein,wie mit Geflochtener oder wie ich mit normaler Mono.




Kannst du das mal näher erläutern ?





Wenn die Beringung der Rute nicht für eine Baitcaster ausgelegt wird das nichts.
Da die Ringe der Rute ja bei Fischen nach oben zeigen kann es passieren das die Schnur am Blank scheuert wenn auf der Rute Last ist.
Dazu kommt das eine Rute ohne Triggergriff sich nicht besonders gut mit der Multi fischen lässt.

Dann ist das Gewicht deines Köders wichtig denn nicht alles lässt sich mit der Multi gut werfen zumindest nicht mit den günstigeren Modellen.


----------



## BaschKiller (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Soll ich mir eine Baitcast rolle oder eine stationer rolle Kaufen???*

Ok danke für die antwort


Gruß


BaschKiller bin weg


----------



## daci7 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Soll ich mir eine Baitcast rolle oder eine stationer rolle Kaufen???*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Dazu kommt das eine Rute ohne Triggergriff sich nicht besonders gut mit der Multi fischen lässt.
> 
> Dann ist das Gewicht deines Köders wichtig denn nicht alles lässt sich mit der Multi gut werfen zumindest nicht mit den günstigeren Modellen.



ganz wichtig!
nicht jede rute ist multigeeignet!
(griff, beringung)
und wenn man nich WIRKLICH viel knete ausgeben will sind multis für die ganz feinen gewichte nicht so der hit 

bis denn, denn


----------



## Koalabaer (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Soll ich mir eine Baitcast rolle oder eine stationer rolle Kaufen???*



daci7 schrieb:


> ganz wichtig!
> nicht jede rute ist multigeeignet!
> (griff, beringung)
> und wenn man nich WIRKLICH viel knete ausgeben will sind multis für die ganz feinen gewichte nicht so der hit
> ...



selbst mit viel Knete :q
diese leichten Gewicht sagen wir mal bis -20gr lassen sich an der Multi sehr schwer auf Weite bringen!
Leider:dieses fischen an der Multi ist echt eine klasse Sache.


----------



## Ulli3D (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Soll ich mir eine Baitcast rolle oder eine stationer rolle Kaufen???*

Erstmal: Bulldogge08 hat entwweder weniger als Null Ahnung oder die Frage nicht verstanden!

Wenn Du Anfänger bist, dann bist Du mit der Stationärrolle mit Sicherheit besser bedient, die Multi hat so ein paar kleine Tücken, die man erstmal überwinden muss, um richtig Spaß zu haben.

Zur Multirolle gehört auch eine Rute, die für Multirolle beringt ist, das ist in Deutshcland eher nicht die Regel. Sicheres Erkennungszeichen ist der Triggergriff aber, der muss nicht sein. Alle D.A.M. Calyber sind z. B. für beide Rollentypen ausgelegt.

Wenn Du mit Geflochtener angelst kommst Du eigentlich nicht um SIC Ringe herum. Die werden nicht so schnell von der Schnur beschädigt und wenn da erstmal Riefen drin sind, ist die Geflochtene im Nu hin.

Bei Multis ist es recht teuer, wenn man Gewichte unterhalb von 10g, je nach Rolle auch 20g, vernünftig auswerfen will. Das kann man mit preiswerten Stationärrollen wesentlich günstiger. Wenn Du das mit einer Multi machen willst bist Du schnell im Bereich von 250 und mehr Euronen. 

Also, schau mal, ob jemand im Bekanntenkreis eine Multi hat und Dich mal probeweise werfen lässt, oftmals hilft das bei der Entscheidung.


----------



## Nolfravel (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Soll ich mir eine Baitcast rolle oder eine stationer rolle Kaufen???*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Erstmal: Bulldogge08 hat entwweder weniger als Null Ahnung oder die Frage nicht verstanden!


 


Das denk ich bei jedem Posting von ihm|rolleyes|rolleyes



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## BaschKiller (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Soll ich mir eine Baitcast rolle oder eine stationer rolle Kaufen???*

Gut Danke an euch allen.

Dann habe ich noch eine frage.Sind SIC Ringe für Geflochtene Schnur wichtig.

Das heisst ich möchte wissen ob ich auch ganz einfach Aluoxyd ringe oder Doppelsteg ringe benutzen kann oder andere.

Danke im voraus!!!:q


Gruß

BaschKiller


----------



## carphunter xd (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Soll ich mir eine Baitcast rolle oder eine stationer rolle Kaufen???*

Hi barschkiller ich habe beides . Für anfänger wäre warscheinlich die stationärrole besser geeignet weil du mit der baitcaster um leichte köder zu werfen lange üben musst. ausserdem sind baitcaster mit den du leichtere köder werfen kanst auch nicht gerade billig .  wenn du dir eine baitcaster hollst würde ich zu anfang eine 30 mono nehme . und bei einer stationär eine 10 geflochtene.


----------



## BaschKiller (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Soll ich mir eine Baitcast rolle oder eine stationer rolle Kaufen???*

Ok Danke

Gruß

BaschKiller

Kurze Frage noch:

Kannst du mir eine Baitcast Rolle empfehlen???
Wenn ich mir eine kaufe dann möchte ich halt ein wenig informiert 
sein.


----------



## Esox-Paddy (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Soll ich mir eine Baitcast rolle oder eine stationer rolle Kaufen???*

also ich persönlich hab die

Abu Garcia Revo STX - hab auch erst dieses jahr angefangen mit ner baitcaster zu fischen und bis jetzt kann ich mich absolut nicht beklagen  außerdem hab ich mich auch erst mal hier informiert und die meinung hier im forum is die, dass man an so einer rolle auch nicht sparen soll, damit man den spaß nicht verliert...

dafür hat eine gute baitcaster allerdings auch ihren preis... ich glaube meine hat 170€ gekostet...

ich würde dir aber erst mal ne stationärrolle empfehlen - is einfach billiger und besser für den anfang denk ich (ich weiß ja nicht wie lang du schon angelst und wie du dich im werfen anstellst )...
probleme mit der baitcaster beim werfen können halt recht schnell teuer werden

gruß

Patrick


----------



## BaschKiller (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Soll ich mir eine Baitcast rolle oder eine stationer rolle Kaufen???*

Ja ok ich angel schon 4-5 Jahre und Spinnfischen kann ich mir selber also für mich ist es eine Leidenschaft zu Spinnfischen 
hat man wenigstens was zu tuen.

Kannste mir denn vieleicht auch ne nette Rute empfehlen so fürs Baitcast fischen.

Wende vielleicht mir ein wenig empfehlen kannst so nach wunsch.

Also:
WG:10-50GR
Länge:2,40 bis 3,00m

Preis:20-60€

Das wäre vielleicht schön.:q

Gruß und danke im voraus

BaschKiller#h#h


----------



## penell (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Soll ich mir eine Baitcast rolle oder eine stationer rolle Kaufen???*

nur ne Frage: was bitte ist ein BaschKiller ???


----------



## BaschKiller (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Soll ich mir eine Baitcast rolle oder eine stationer rolle Kaufen???*

Mein Benutzer Name!!!

Sollte eigentlich BarschKiller heißen doch habe mich vertippt.


----------



## penell (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Soll ich mir eine Baitcast rolle oder eine stationer rolle Kaufen???*

und ich dachte das ist ne ganz besondere Spezies


----------



## BaschKiller (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Soll ich mir eine Baitcast rolle oder eine stationer rolle Kaufen???*

Na gut #d
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Ulli3D (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Soll ich mir eine Baitcast rolle oder eine stationer rolle Kaufen???*

In der Preisklasse bekommst Du die D.A.M. Calyber, durchaus ihr Geld und mehr wert.


----------



## BaschKiller (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Soll ich mir eine Baitcast rolle oder eine stationer rolle Kaufen???*

Danke


Gruß BaschKiller


----------



## Esox-Paddy (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Soll ich mir eine Baitcast rolle oder eine stationer rolle Kaufen???*

ich hab auch die DAM Calyber Baitcast - allerdings is die glaub ich nur in max. 2,28m länge erhältlich... 

ich find die auch echt stark - is ne schöne rute...

gruß

Patrick


----------

